# Colorado Recall on TV Tonight



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's being billed as the litmus test of pro and anti gun forces, and today's first-ever recall elections in Colorado will be underway when the polls open later this morning. At stake in the election are the state senate seats of Senate President John Morse and anti-gun Senator Angela Giron.

Should the duo lose their bids to protect their senate seats, it won't be due to a lack of funding. More than $3.5 million has poured into both sides of the issue, primarily for the groups supporting the duo, led by contributions from New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg.

Today's edition of NRA News Cam & Company will broadcast live from Stargazer Theater in Colorado Springs, Colorado for "frank discussions on what this recall election could mean for gun control, not just in Colorado, but in every state and at the federal level."

The broadcast of the show will be available at *5-6p.m. ET on Sportsman Channel.* Early voting, incidentally, has been underway for as long as a week. Turnout has been described as "comparable to a presidential election".


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Crap! I have every channel but the Sportsman Ch... thanx again for the info Glen.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is interesting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Glen, It was my understanding that the $3.5 million was on the anti-gun side and a little over $600,000 from the pro gun side, at least that's what's being reported by the pro gun side here in the State. There is already a considerable amount of controversy with the early voting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope this goes our way, but if it doesn't let's hope it makes a statement they won't forget.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

at least the NRA has gotten active in this now......next we need to go after this State's Governor, he has gone from idiot to complete buffoon.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I will be watching this for sure. Isn't is always the anti-gun side, libs, and dems that throw more money at the cause; and like the Steinbrener and the Yankees, money doesn't always win. Not a Yankee fan, or an Arte Moreno (Angels owner unfortunately), but GO BRAVES.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm watching this along with all of you and the rest of the country. Guess the politicians can't remember what happened to their brethren as a result of similar shenanigans in 1994. This recall should help their recall - if it hasn't already.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anxiously waiting for the results. Polls closed at 7:00 pm


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Early results, still too close to call in the Springs and not enough ballots counted yet in the other contest......

http://www.9news.com/news/article/354623/71/Sen-John-Morse-trails-in-recall-election


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

One down and one to go................

http://www.9news.com/news/article/354623/71/Sen-John-Morse-trails-in-recall-election


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is frickin awesome, Hey Bloomberg, you should be next!


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome!!! Hope Giron falls also. Of course a 60% to 40% looks like it will be two for two!! Good job Colorado and its Patriots who stand up for its constitutional rights!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Woooooohooooooo!!!


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

56% to 43.9% !! Looks like it will be 2 for 2 tonight!! Awesome job Colorado on making history tonight!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

They're both out, finally something positive out of this State...........

http://www.9news.com/news/article/354623/71/Morse-concedes-Giron-down-in-recall-election


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

HIGH FIVES FOR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK Colorado voters, now is not the time to let off the gas. Let's keep this going right through the next elections.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

This is awesome!!! HIGH FIVES!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

1 big step for getting this state back on track.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Hell yea! Lets not let up now, keep the landslide going!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you all. I'd copy and paste the results to Bloomberg. Let him know you're drinking a 48oz soft drink while sending it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I couldn't vote, since it wasn't in my district, but these two senators vote's affected my rights. My hat is off to all those who voted in this election.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

This is a major step in the right direction for the rest of the country. Congrats for you guys in CO. Now if something like this would happen here in IL.........who am I kiddin lol. Keep up the good work in the states that still have a pair!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Didn't Illinois just pass a right to carry law ? That is a big step for you all there.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes they did Don. Its not in effect yet tho. Cant remember the exact price for the permit but its alot more than Iowa and you have to pay for 16 hours of training. Will I do it? Yes. Just dont see why this state has to be so difficult. Wait....I know!!.......CHICAGO!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Colorado's pro-gun advocates succeeded in removing Senate President *John Morse* from office yesterday in that state's first-ever recall election. A second recall effort aimed at Senator *Angela Giron* was successful, as well. Both races were described by many in the mainstream media as a national litmus test on gun rights versus new regulations. Senate President John Morse and Sen. Angela Giron will be replaced in office with Republican candidates who petitioned onto the recall ballot.

If that's the case, it may also prove that all politics are, indeed, local. Despite being outspent by more than 7 to 1, pro-gun advocates turned out more voters than their opposition. But Colorado residents told reporters that when it came down to it, the millions spent by either side wouldn't matter. This recall was designed to send a simple message to elected officials."If I don't listen to my boss and do what he wants," one Colorado Springs voter told reporters, "I get fired. Why should our elected officials be any different?"

Said loser John Morse afterward, "The highest rank in a democracy is citizen, not Senate President, so soon, along with many of you, I will hold that rank..."

Sometimes we just need a kick in the pants, and you're welcome, Mr. Morse and any of your comrades who need such assistance.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Excellent news. Our process working as its meant to.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats CO...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work by the people of Colorado. Now the rest of us need to do a little "house and senate" cleaning on both the local and national levels.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

How democracy works: Lesson number 2.

If you are not happy with your elected officials, or said officials stray from the ideological thinking of the majority of their constituency. Those very constituents can effectively recall (fire) that official by way of a recall vote. But the lesson here is that, to do so, there must be a majority. And those persons, that are at odds with the official must care enough to actually come out and participate. Simply standing back and saying that that SOB needs to be ousted is not enough. It takes your Voice, by spreading the word. It takes your Obligation, to stick with it until the end. Mostly, it takes your Time and Effort to effect that change. It takes your vote. No one ever said democracy is free. It's damn hard work. But, it's the most important work we could undertake. There you go. Congratulation to Colorado, for giving us a perfect example of how democracy works.

Now, who's next?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very well stated JT.... :clapclap:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

For a not so pretty fellow he speaks eloquently


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats to COLORADO

and very well said jt

now lets hope the rest of the nation and the politicains were all paying attention to this

its important that the citiezens see this and learn that we CAN get rid off the ones that arent doing what WE think they should be

its important that the politicains see this and realize that YES WE CAN BE FIRED LIKE ANY ONE ELSE


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They either don't get it or don't want their sheeple to get it. Reality is difficult to explain for them and no facts are going to get in the way of their mission of limiting freedom. We just need a little more government...

Many Democrats have reacted by shrugging off the results. Democratic National Committee chairwoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz has dismissed the losses as the result of "voter suppression, pure and simple" (orchestrated by the National Rifle Association and the Koch brothers, of course).


----------

